# Speed chips, racing chips, etc



## camry (Aug 29, 2007)

Hey there,

I just got a Maxima and it's my first car worthy of investing any money into it. On ebay there are "chips" that claim to increase horsepower by as much as 48. They are really cheap at anywhere between 5-30 dollars. I don't really know how to explain it as I am not car literate, but the auction mentions something about air/fuel ratios and the electronic timing advance. 

The auction number is 130146410448

Thanks ahead of time


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

They do not work...the claims made on the auctions are false.

Add them to the list of "don't work" items such as the Tornado.


----------



## camry (Aug 29, 2007)

Jeff said:


> They do not work...the claims made on the auctions are false.
> 
> Add them to the list of "don't work" items such as the Tornado.


Thanks Jeff, appreciate the response. I'm really just looking into upgrades to free up a few more horses for my Maxima, nothing super serious because I don't have that much cash.


----------



## JNCoRacer (Apr 18, 2003)

What year do you have? Have you checked into a y-pipe? Best bang for the buck...and an intake as well.


----------

